# As a driver, PICK UP UNACCOMPANIED MINORS!



## ftsc (Jul 13, 2019)

if you don't...like I did (because we're not supposed to, right?) you'll get deactivated for cancelling too many fares.
I tried to explain this and was completely ignored. 

I thought not picking up unaccompanied minors was important but this recent event tells me it's not. 

So when I drive for Uber, I guess I'll be breaking the rules so I can continue to make money. 

I thought I was doing the right thing. I guess not.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

When you cancelled, did you choose "unaccompanied minor" from the menu of reasons suggested by Uber? I did that a number of times, and not only did not have a problem, I got paid the show up fee if I waited out the 5 minutes before cancelling.


----------



## ftsc (Jul 13, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> When you cancelled, did you choose "unaccompanied minor" from the menu of reasons suggested by Uber? I did that a number of times, and not only did not have a problem, I got paid the show up fee if I waited out the 5 minutes before cancelling.


Well, no. This is the Lyft section of the forum. I was driving Lyft and there's no option for that with them unfortunately. It's "location is too far" or "other." Those are the only options they give you.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

ftsc said:


> Well, no. This is the Lyft section of the forum. I was driving Lyft and there's no option for that with them unfortunately. It's "location is too far" or "other." Those are the only options they give you.


Sorry -- I obviously didn't catch the Lyft angle . . . Your original post did mention Uber.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

To get canned for cancelations, a driver would have to cancel an excessive amount of accepted rides over a period of time and completely ignore the warnings sent from Lyft. I doubt you racked up that many cancelations because kids were trying to get rides. It's not a believable scenerio.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ftsc said:


> if you don't...like I did (because we're not supposed to, right?) you'll get deactivated for cancelling too many fares.
> I tried to explain this and was completely ignored.
> 
> I thought not picking up unaccompanied minors was important but this recent event tells me it's not.
> ...


If Uber decides to deactivate a driver for declining/cancelling rides because they won't pickup unaccompanied minors just respond to Uber that you're following the TOS, then tell them that this action will get media exposure.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

ftsc said:


> if you don't...like I did (because we're not supposed to, right?) you'll get deactivated for cancelling too many fares.
> I tried to explain this and was completely ignored.
> 
> I thought not picking up unaccompanied minors was important but this recent event tells me it's not.
> ...


You all just need to bum rush Rohit's office and fix that shit!


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

don't cancel

drive away and hide around the corner

turn on Uber, get cancel fee and a ride

trust me they will cancel eventually
12 hrs is my record, LOL


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

ftsc said:


> if you don't...like I did (because we're not supposed to, right?) you'll get deactivated for cancelling too many fares.
> I tried to explain this and was completely ignored.
> 
> I thought not picking up unaccompanied minors was important but this recent event tells me it's not.
> ...


Why not? I did. "My mom ordered it." ok... off we go.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

ftsc said:


> if you don't...like I did (because we're not supposed to, right?) you'll get deactivated for cancelling too many fares.
> I tried to explain this and was completely ignored.
> 
> I thought not picking up unaccompanied minors was important but this recent event tells me it's not.
> ...


At least in my area it is not only the TOS and "rules" of Uber but also against the law thus their sending constant unaccompanied minor pings and nixing my ar in the process, they are basically supporting the breaking of the law. They know the issue is wide-spread and it has been since I started three years ago. It has gotten worse and not better. Uber/Lyft are above the law, lets not forget that.



robg77 said:


> To get canned for cancelations, a driver would have to cancel an excessive amount of accepted rides over a period of time and completely ignore the warnings sent from Lyft. I doubt you racked up that many cancelations because kids were trying to get rides. It's not a believable scenerio.


We shouldn't even have the scenario in the first place but it happens ALL the time here in Cleveland. As for cancelations, you have no idea how many times it takes to be deactivated because that is propietary information. As for calculating it, say I do 2 rides in a week and the third is cancelled that week. That means my cancellation rate is at 33.33%. Think about it.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Just drive around the corner and cancel as a no-show. You're not lying, because an eligible rider literally did not show up. Collect your cancel fee. Cancelation rate won't go down. I also send a quick e-mail to Lyft support to report that the account is being used by an unaccompanied minor. They probably don't do anything about it, but at least I know I tried. It's a really bad idea to pick up kids. Since it's against TOS, Uber/Lyft will throw you under the bus in a split second if anything happens. Plus, you then become the adult responsible for them. If I wanted to be a babysitter I'd sign up for care.com or SitterCity.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

When we a more civilized society we protected our children by teaching them not to talk to strangers, don’t take things from strangers and never get into a strangers car, now we allow with open arms our children to get into cars with total strangers.
How far we have fallen.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The public has a misguided view of how thinly vetted Uber drivers are.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> When we a more civilized society we protected our children by teaching them not to talk to strangers, don't take things from strangers and never get into a strangers car, now we allow with open our children to get into cars with total strangers.
> How far we have fallen.


Meh, that was before we were all so well-vetted by a smartphone app. 

If an app says we can be trusted, it must be so.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> When we a more civilized society we protected our children by teaching them not to talk to strangers, don't take things from strangers and never get into a strangers car, now we allow with open our children to get into cars with total strangers.
> How far we have fallen.


The first time I encountered an unaccompanied minor situation I considered taking them because if they requested another ride, who knows who'd pick them up, and at least I knew they'd be safe with me. But I reconsidered because it's just not worth the risk for a few bucks. If anything happens to the kid with another driver, it's in no way my fault, it's on the parents for being stupid enough to trust any schmuck off the street with a car and driver's license and no training to be safe with their kid.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> The first time I encountered an unaccompanied minor situation I considered taking them because if they requested another ride, who knows who'd pick them up, and at least I knew they'd be safe with me. But I reconsidered because it's just not worth the risk for a few bucks. If anything happens to the kid with another driver, it's in no way my fault, it's on the parents for being stupid enough to trust any schmuck off the street with a car and driver's license and no training to be safe with their kid.


The real danger is when a legitimate Uber driver allows a friend to use their account, this is more prevalent then you think, a child can be molested and the Uber account holder will just say they were hacked.
There are so many pitfalls with technology from being hacked and having identity stolen to use in human and drug trafficking. 
FB, Twitter and all tech based sites have already caused untold misery upon us, so why would any parent place their children with a tech driven stranger.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

It’s one of those situations, that if you get away with it a thousand times. The one time you don’t wasn’t worth the thousand you did.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> It's one of those situations, that if you get away with it a thousand times. The one time you don't wasn't worth the thousand you did.


Sbags don't think they'll get caught until they are caught.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> When we a more civilized society we protected our children by teaching them not to talk to strangers, don't take things from strangers and never get into a strangers car, now we allow with open arms our children to get into cars with total strangers.
> How far we have fallen.


And we pay the stranger.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Are we seriously supposed to be checking IDs? If so, there is absolutely nothing in the Uber/Lyft onboarding process for drivers that clearly spells this duty out for us. We're just supposed to guess their ages...like some dude at a carnival game?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Just drive around the corner and cancel as a no-show. You're not lying, because an eligible rider literally did not show up. Collect your cancel fee. Cancelation rate won't go down. I also send a quick e-mail to Lyft support to report that the account is being used by an unaccompanied minor. They probably don't do anything about it, but at least I know I tried. It's a really bad idea to pick up kids. Since it's against TOS, Uber/Lyft will throw you under the bus in a split second if anything happens. Plus, you then become the adult responsible for them. If I wanted to be a babysitter I'd sign up for care.com or SitterCity.


On Lyft, the driver can't pull too far away and collect a fee. In fact, I now have to go to the actual pin drop and make sure my car is right on top of it to cancel and get paid. Sometimes the actual address is 100 feet or more away from the pin and even though I was right in front of the business or house, lyft didn't pay out on the cancel. They've really tightened down on that since the 1st of the year. I also hate having to call the people. I'll only actually say something on the phone if the trip is worth more than the cancel. Otherwise, I'll ring the phone and just listen to them say , " Hello? Hello?" . I wait ten seconds . Hang up . Cancel . Bye bye. If the fare is more than $5 I'll ask where the hell they at, nicely of course.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> On Lyft, the driver can't pull too far away and collect a fee. In fact, I now have to go to the actual pin drop and make sure my car is right on top of it to cancel and get paid. Sometimes the actual address is 100 feet or more away from the pin and even though I was right in front of the business or house, lyft didn't pay out on the cancel. They've really tightened down on that since the 1st of the year. I also hate having to call the people. I'll only actually say something on the phone if the trip is worth more than the cancel. Otherwise, I'll ring the phone and just listen to them say , " Hello? Hello?" . I wait ten seconds . Hang up . Cancel . Bye bye. If the fare is more than $5 I'll ask where the hell they at, nicely of course.


I haven't had any problems as long as I'm not too far from the pin, I'm sorry that you have. As for the phone call, you can just hang up as soon as they pick up and it still counts. But you really don't have to worry about being deactivated for canceling, they'll send you a nastygram and threaten you but I've never heard of anyone actually being deactivated because of cancelation rate.



rkozy said:


> Are we seriously supposed to be checking IDs? If so, there is absolutely nothing in the Uber/Lyft onboarding process for drivers that clearly spells this duty out for us. We're just supposed to guess their ages...like some dude at a carnival game?


I don't card and I've probably taken a few 16 or 17 year olds without realizing it. I don't worry too much about those situations because Uber/Lyft never said anything about carding being mandatory. But when they look pretty young I just ask how old they are. And during the school year it's pretty obvious when you have a morning pick up, they look kinda young, and they have a backpack.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> But when they look pretty young I just ask how old they are. And during the school year it's pretty obvious when you have a morning pick up, they look kinda young, and they have a backpack.


If they look young enough that I have to ask, I'll probably just pull around the block and collect a cancel fee. No 16-year-old kid is going to give you an honest answer to that question.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

rkozy said:


> No 16-year-old kid is going to give you an honest answer to that question.


They do here because we have enough idiot drivers that the pax don't even know that we're not supposed to give rides to unaccompanied minors. I suppose if they get canceled on enough they'll catch on and start lying, but it seems like @Benjamin M and I are the only drivers in Richmond that make any effort at all in trying to not give rides to kids.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> On Lyft, the driver can't pull too far away and collect a fee. In fact, I now have to go to the actual pin drop and make sure my car is right on top of it to cancel and get paid


As long you're on a public street close to the pin, you can remain parked there until the timer expires. If you're in the passenger's driveway, then just move out to a public street (or parking lot) that's within range, and you can make the obligatory call, and then cancel after five minutes. If it's a busy street with no on-street parking, go around to the alley and park there. If it's not a busy street, throw on the emergency flashers and wait.

There's a multitude of options available.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Heres something to think about: You get t-boned and the kid in the back seat needs several surgeries, only the insurance will not pay because you are not supposed to give them a ride without an adult in the car. Now you and them are totally F^&ked. Was it worth the $6???
The only time I will give a minor a ride with out an adult in the car is if leaving them at that location is dangerous for them. Period. (Only because if it was my kid, I would not want someone to leave them there in the dark...)
Sometimes around school time, if it is 10 minutes or more to drive to pick up, I will call and verify there is at least one adult on the ride. If no one picks up on the third attempt to call, I cancel the trip... esp if it is 15 minutes to drive to pick up. It is not worth it. 

If they change the rules, I have no problem with minors. You just don't know what is going to happen.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

rkozy said:


> If they look young enough that I have to ask, I'll probably just pull around the block and collect a cancel fee. No 16-year-old kid is going to give you an honest answer to that question.


I always ask if I'm fairly certain they are minors. In my experience, 2 years, they seldom lie to me, admitting their minor status instead. If I think they're lying, I'll push them on it and they usually fess up. I've had kids as young as 12, boys and girls, walk up to my car alone.

You really need to wait out the 5 minutes on EVERY cancel you do, if you want the fee. Uber and Lyft will NEVER pay you a cancel fee no matter what the reason is, if you don't wait 5 min. Stupid, yes, but it's their specific policy.

And on Lyft, ALWAYS go into the cancelled ride and click thru it and report the cancel as being because of an unaccompanied minor. If you don't do this, they'll never believe you later when they're about to deactivate you for too many cancels, since you didn't report it at the time.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Meh, that was before we were all so well-vetted by a smartphone app. :smiles:
> 
> If an app says we can be trusted, it must be so.
> 
> View attachment 335572


Instead of free candy to lure children now it's free WiFi.



Wraiththe said:


> Heres something to think about: You get t-boned and the kid in the back seat needs several surgeries, only the insurance will not pay because you are not supposed to give them a ride without an adult in the car. Now you and them are totally F^&ked. Was it worth the $6???
> The only time I will give a minor a ride with out an adult in the car is if leaving them at that location is dangerous for them. Period. (Only because if it was my kid, I would not want someone to leave them there in the dark...)
> Sometimes around school time, if it is 10 minutes or more to drive to pick up, I will call and verify there is at least one adult on the ride. If no one picks up on the third attempt to call, I cancel the trip... esp if it is 15 minutes to drive to pick up. It is not worth it.
> 
> If they change the rules, I have no problem with minors. You just don't know what is going to happen.


Another's issue being what if the child says you touched them inappropriately, this will ruin your life.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

https://www.cpuc.ca.gov/General.aspx?id=6442456806


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

ftsc said:


> if you don't...like I did (because we're not supposed to, right?) you'll get deactivated for cancelling too many fares.
> I tried to explain this and was completely ignored.
> 
> I thought not picking up unaccompanied minors was important but this recent event tells me it's not.
> ...


I don't know what state you're in, but in my state it's against the state law to transport unaccompanied minors. I ask for ID if in doubt. I use the "comments" section of the ride to provide an explanation and I back it up with an email. I expect the normal cancellation fee and I've never been slighted by Lyft for cancelling due to a minor.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I pulled up in front of this girl. Asked her age. She said 17, I said you know we can't take minors. It was like 1.5 miles away and I couldn't be bothered and started to cancel but she cancelled first and I got $5. I think she thought I was going to flag the account to Lyft.

Before I got another who really looked young. I didn't even ask her her age but said you have to be 18 to ride. Her grandmother came out and rode with us like 2 miles and hour and ask if we could turn around and drop her back home.

We changed destination once at the school and made a round trip. She got a call and started talking on phone (probably mother noticing ride change), in another language. I got a tip too.

I will not pick up minors. I might apply for hop, skip drive and then pick them up. Going to check them out.



rkozy said:


> Are we seriously supposed to be checking IDs? If so, there is absolutely nothing in the Uber/Lyft onboarding process for drivers that clearly spells this duty out for us. We're just supposed to guess their ages...like some dude at a carnival game?


Most when you ask will tell the truth. I'm surprised by that. I would think I would say 18.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

rkozy said: "Are we seriously supposed to be checking IDs? If so, there is absolutely nothing in the Uber/Lyft onboarding process for drivers that clearly spells this duty out for us. We're just supposed to guess their ages...like some dude at a carnival game? "

I ask for ID if I'm not sure. Let's look at this way: It's against state law. If you transport and, say, there's an accident, not your fault, but whatever, and your pax are hurt. Do you really think Uber or Lyft insurance is going to cover that? Nope. Why? Because as an independent contractor it was your call all the way to take the ride, or not. The parents can and probably would sue you for everything you have. You're protecting yourself when you refuse and when you ask for ID. 

I tell the pax if they are 18 this: You're considered an adult not. You may be asked by anyone to show ID, including police. You should always have ID on you and be prepared to show it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rkozy said:


> No 16-year-old kid is going to give you an honest answer to that question.


Not true here. I've had many say they're only 16 or 17. Sometimes I show them the guidelines I have screenshots about no unaccompanied minors, and I cancel.

If a kid lies about his/her age, the liability isn't on me, but them.



68350 said:


> You really need to wait out the 5 minutes on EVERY cancel you do, if you want the fee. Uber and Lyft will NEVER pay you a cancel fee no matter what the reason is, if you don't wait 5 min.


I've been paid the $5 fee without waiting 5 min on at least 6 Lyft unaccompanied minors. I just send Lyft a message the reason I cancelled was because he/she is an unaccompanied minor.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

This is why I write up every single cancellation for cause, be it unaccompanied minors, open containers, no child seat, more than four pax, or any other violation of the law or terms of service. I leave a paper trail, with screenshots of reports, video, photos, etc. archived for my protection.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Just be within 50 feet of pin, you will see the thicker line in a short segment of the pax pickup pin. Also you can just call the pax at any point in the ride and hangup after it rings once. So if you know your going to cancel and collect before your reach the pickup, then just get the call step over with. Although I execute my shuffle and collect a little differently. Its actually fairly simple There are times that it just doesnt want give you the fee (cheap bastards).and even support shuts you down the first time with 1 bs reason ("didnt hit arrive"), then resubmit again with support and then 2nd rep comes back with "you were too far away from pax pin drop", then a 3rd submission and retry with support the Rep comes back with It looks like you were eligible and i have added the $5 to your account, you should see it on your next statement in 5 days..." Son of Glitch. 

Modern day tech collar crooks. smh


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

I try to cut down on the 5 min if they are minors. I just give them a simple option to motivate them to cancel before the 5 min timer is up.
"If you cancel the ride, im not going to report it, if i have to wait the 5 minutes out to cancel, im reporting it. your choice."
80% cancel within 30 seconds.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> On Lyft, the driver can't pull too far away and collect a fee. In fact, I now have to go to the actual pin drop and make sure my car is right on top of it to cancel and get paid. Sometimes the actual address is 100 feet or more away from the pin and even though I was right in front of the business or house, lyft didn't pay out on the cancel. They've really tightened down on that since the 1st of the year. I also hate having to call the people. I'll only actually say something on the phone if the trip is worth more than the cancel. Otherwise, I'll ring the phone and just listen to them say , " Hello? Hello?" . I wait ten seconds . Hang up . Cancel . Bye bye. If the fare is more than $5 I'll ask where the hell they at, nicely of course.


call
" just confirming an airport drop off at the ...."

yes or no

"thanks see you soon"

if no cancel if yes start putting my pants on & head out to the pre heated or cooled 10 year ol pos

im an "independent contractor" the 13th amendment & international human rights gives you the right not to work for free

if its not airport its pretty much free in this market under 10 miles doesnt covet costs & under 20 miles cancelled out of spite for all the under 10 mile slavery requests plus i can just wait for next ping that'll be airport & pay me $40+ more for the hour

if you dont excercise your rights thats on you

"independent contractors" AND every human for that matter has the right to know the details of the contract before being bound by it, you cannot agree to work for free even if you wanted to, 90% of the blank contracts they send require free labor & any 3rd grade math student can verify illegal predatory 1970s cab wages don't cover costs in 2019

i
dont like calling either uber you can text & just cancel if they dont text back(airports usually text back people using app to steal from strangers not so much)

but id rather spend 10 seconds on the phone then risk my life, drive 1-5 miles & spend $1-2 in gas just to get the details of my contract which is most likely attempting to defraud me

screenshots are your friend snap all the gps errors & they cant use one against you, it's not calibrated to be perfect gps can be off all the time

"heres 100 screenshot of your apps gps being flat out wrong, im opted out of arbitration & know my rights, any action on my account will result in a small claims case against you & i have filed this with the local police department for the public record" tends to get account issues handled

uber lyft are common predators going after low hanging fruit like immigrants, elderly desperate that wont put up a fight, they bow down quickly to anyone who actually knows theit rights and arent so desperate they degrade themselves for 2 tacos, the app sees who's actually dumb enougj to accept & service those pings it knows who to bully


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Ya, keep calling those customers to see if they are going to the airport... or where they are going from the airport. See how quickly you are deactivated.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Wraiththe said:


> Ya, keep calling those customers to see if they are going to the airport... or where they are going from the airport. See how quickly you are deactivated.


Ive been asking for a few years now, and no issues from either of the apps. Pax know what time it is and how cheap everything is, so most in my area expected. I had a few report the BS destination discrimination on Uber, but no real recourse. I ask every passenger if its morning or evening rush hour and congested weekend times. Some days I ask every pax via text. Some dont answer, some hang up the phone, some try to bs, some i find out when i get there. Lyft didnt give me any issues doing this constantly. I would be more worried about false accusations than destination discrimination or whatever BS they try to call it.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Wraiththe said:


> Ya, keep calling those customers to see if they are going to the airport... or where they are going from the airport. See how quickly you are deactivated.


4 years
4000 rides
3800 + 40 miles to airport
less than 10%ar
cr 30+% for over 3 years

4.98rating
tipped regularly xl only & most fit in am x

opted out of pool 1st day

deactivated 3 times, reactivated every time

50,000+ screenshots,hundreiof email, audio, video evidence of uber breaking the law in my jurisdiction

now have a back up account for when they do it again

if you scared go to church, i dont work for free & excersize my 13th amendment, international human&"independent contractor" rights

helps not to be desperate & to have had your balls drop like an "adult" but i do thank the 96% who fail by design for accepting all those blank slavery requests I have every right to not service

btw i dont call & ask destination just "confirming" the details of my blank contract per my 13th amendment right to not have to provide free labor & my text doesn't ask for it either yet 90% of those going to airport reply back with all the info i need & a thank you, if not by the time i get dressed oh well cancel maybe the next guy appreciates their lack of common courtesy acknowledging the human bout to risk their life for free & drive miles to their pick up point with zero information except theres a 90% chance the contract wont cover my costs at illegal predatory 1970s rates

most say thats "smart" when i call or text only people that get mad are those in a hurry or ding ding ding not going anywhere mad at life cant afford a car, people going to airport are appreciative and are happy to know a humans on the way to take them on a journey with purpose go figure

doh shoulda called dummy its your human right

i dont want anything to do with driver riders or humans driving for less than $8-10 gross per ride or paying less than $8-10 a ride, i graduated high school 30 years ago and wouldn't do it then sure not doing it now, the desperate senior citizens & immigrants need those rides im cancelling so they can pay for their $1000 a month "free" rental, & to fufill quests and earn badges or whatever the ef these idiots taking those rides drive for

won't be me
ill drive by take a $1-2 loss driving
to ya to cancel as i drive by after finding out id lose $3+ taking the trip while not being available to service a legally paying customer but its so rare now since my screening works quite well

pps
theyre not "customers" if they're not going 10+ miles they are thieve trying to use an app to steal from me

they cannot fire or deactivate you for refusing to work for free, if you know 3rd grade math & screenshot/document everything they cant do a damm thing i can literally proove dozens of times theyve human trafficked me & tried to 20,000+ times all nicely saved & backed up trust my legalese grammar with them is much better than on a forum talking with "adults" who do things for 2 tacos


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

So exactly how do you screen? And at the airport, how do you screen there?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

ftsc said:


> if you don't...like I did (because we're not supposed to, right?) you'll get deactivated for cancelling too many fares.
> I tried to explain this and was completely ignored.
> 
> I thought not picking up unaccompanied minors was important but this recent event tells me it's not.
> ...


Are u typing this post from a jail cell waiting trial?


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> When we a more civilized society we protected our children by teaching them not to talk to strangers, don't take things from strangers and never get into a strangers car, now we allow with open arms our children to get into cars with total strangers.
> How far we have fallen.


We don't just allow, we actually CALL the stranger to come pick up the kids!


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Wraiththe said:


> So exactly how do you screen? And at the airport, how do you screen there?


i rarely even pick up at airport unless its scheduled off books

thanks uber lyft my "independent contractor" status let's hand out cards & poach off book travellers canabalizing your experience even furthur, sure every city has 100 of me, can do 500ish a month without the app who woulda thunk pax dont like being gouged & robbed either

not the Ponzi scam lol

when they brought rematch out i tried x again for a minute because they had geographic filters so rematches took me least kinda on the way home, our airport pretty much everything least "worth" it as its 10+ miles away from anywhere youre going

xl double the fare i can wait out an hour or few at half the costs of 2 x airport trips and 160 miles round trip or 80 for the xl

x is 99% free labor lol

they took geographic filters away cuz cant have employees discrimination in areas lol like i havent ignored every request 30 miles airport tmz for 4 years, 1 walmart, 1 restaurant, 1 mall, 1 store, 1 ckub, 1 church, 1 rail station, 1 school, 1 college campus lmao 1st week never came close to accepting a ride from such places, hotels 30+ miles from airport only baby

some keep touching hot stoves i dont get it but mazel tov or wtf
but it costs me $4 gas there $4 gas back $2 future maintenance and smart tint the toll covers that so its a $60+ for an hour & 20 minute round trip back to the bed

half the rematches are downtown which used to be a $40 fare now its $24 so id rather just dead head home & be available for another $60+ ride than be downtown an hour from home if traffic for what would equal less than $10 an hour

so if im rematched & i dont like destination because its not profitable i did just cancel no charge rider & leave

xl dont rematch often & nothing at x really worth it unless its on my way home at 1970 rates so im good with my 1-3 40 mile rides a day, if i wasn't a weed head i could probably do more but playing ghost car is funner yeah more fun

but they just tried miving us to commercial level im.not paid at a commercial level so i never will lol so now rematches will give me $4 to cover that gas, cuz i can just wait in short term parking where 1st 10 min free under where pax are hearded wait for app to tell me to cancel & get paid & improove cancel rate lol thanks uber for lying about earnings so airport wants to count us making a worse experience for everyone but people smart enough to play the game

win for me & uber loss for pax oh well, i dont drive for free or a loss per my right


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Like typing much?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

ftsc said:


> if you don't...like I did (because we're not supposed to, right?) you'll get deactivated for cancelling too many fares.
> I tried to explain this and was completely ignored.
> 
> I thought not picking up unaccompanied minors was important but this recent event tells me it's not.
> ...


This doesn't pass the smell test.
If a driver doesn't cxl it's against the law. L/U don't give a crap, if they did they'd know there's an issue when after school so many requests are for schools.

I don't pick up minors anymore & I'm actually allowed to pick up minors (not all drivers are permitted to) but I can't deal w/the BS from kids of parents that DON'T PARENT.
Besides, I raised my kids & created a schedule that worked instead of relying on STRANGERS to pick them up.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

This is a judgement call for me. The kid gets in the car alone. Going to school or a sport program...it's got to be more than $5 away for me to even consider this ride. If the kid ordered the ride using his mom's phone, I call his mom and let her know. Invite her to come with us just to make it legal and safe for the child. (And to get me a round trip fare)

Now I have options. I've made the call so I can just time it out and cancel. 
The kid is polite, and agreeable, I might just go ahead and take him. The kid is a punk, entitled and belligerent, get the F out of my car kid, I got enough B.S. in my life without that noise.
It's my call, that's the point. No need to get Lyft involved - I'll take the $5 cancel or I'll take the round trip or I'll take the kid to school. My choice.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

ftsc said:


> Well, no. This is the Lyft section of the forum. I was driving Lyft and there's no option for that with them unfortunately. It's "location is too far" or "other." Those are the only options they give you.


So just wait 5min click no show. It's what I do. It's not hard

In my experience they don't go far so the $5 no show fee is usually more than their shit 3km trip.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Wraiththe said:


> Ya, keep calling those customers to see if they are going to the airport... or where they are going from the airport. See how quickly you are deactivated.


never happened to me. I call if NYC i tell them I don't go to NYC.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

This am I got a ping it was 3 young looking girls on way to summer school. Could tell by address. 

I asked how old they were, they said 13, 14. I said I can’t take you. They said okay, we’ll call another. I said you need to be 18 or over for a ride. They said “someone always takes us.” With phone in hand.

I pressed no show collected $5 but I’m sure that someone would take them. 

I’m a woman and taking them 5-10 minutes away likely isn’t risky at 8:30 in the morning but I’ve turned away 13 year olds at malls at 9pm when it’s dark and I felt bad about it because I worried how they would get home and if they would be safe. Could be some sketchy driver who picks them up. Their parents don’t care? They were going to snotty Palos Verde in LA and I don’t even like to drive adults there at night.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> The public has a misguided view of how thinly vetted Uber drivers are.


nor do they understand how even more thinly vetter the Uber paxoles are


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> I pressed no show collected $5 but I'm sure that someone would take them.


Why would you do that? Select "unaccompanied minor!"


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Wraiththe said:


> Why would you do that? Select "unaccompanied minor!"


At first I felt bad cuz I knew they were trying to go to school at least. So I thought maybe they would get there and then perhaps a parent could take over and look for other options next time. I did email and Lyft said they notified the account holder. I don't know if that is true.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

The reason to do that is so the next driver does not get screwed. Imagine driving 15 minutes to not pick them up...


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Wraiththe said:


> The reason to do that is so the next driver does not get screwed. Imagine driving 15 minutes to not pick them up...


No one in LA drives 15 minutes to pick up anyone and if they did the $5 cancellation is more than the ride to their school which was 1.5 miles away.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

*You are lucky. That happens in NC quite a bit. One morning I had three I had to deny. seemed like an hours worth of driving for free... esp with traffic, the estimates were wrong.*


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

IR12 said:


> I'm actually allowed to pick up minors (not all drivers are permitted to)


*Bullshit!!! * Uber AND Lyft policies are NO ONE UNDER 18 w/o an adult rider in the car. Do not listen to this guy.
There are services for kid rides, but Uber/Lyft are not one of them.
You will not get deactivated unless you get into an accident. And this insurance may not cover the minor... so they may try to go after your ass.
It is one thing to screw around with people on this site... but when you put a child in harms way.... NOT acceptable.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Instead of free candy to lure children now it's free WiFi.
> 
> 
> Another's issue being what if the child says you touched them inappropriately, this will ruin your life.


Ya or even better, the kid is a total demon and extorts you by threatening to tell people you went full priest on them.


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

ftsc said:


> Well, no. This is the Lyft section of the forum. I was driving Lyft and there's no option for that with them unfortunately. It's "location is too far" or "other." Those are the only options they give you.


Yeah, Lyft's list of reasons SUCK! It's the only thing in my opinion that Uber does better.
Oh, take that back. You can text the pax on Uber, but not on Lyft. In my experience, you have a much better chance of actually connecting with the rider with a text than a call.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I picked a kid midday recently, as his father watched me from the porch as he put his skateboard in the trunk. I would have canceled him except destination was favorable to me and he was a nice polite kid. I would have claimed he defrauded me if something happened. :errwhat: After all, the father did defraud me by knowingly calling a ride for a minor. "He looked 18 to me and did not annouce himself as a minor." Besides, I asked him if his name was "Oliver" (the account holder) and he said yes.


----------

